# CubanNecktie's Forces of the Imperium



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey all. While my GK project is still underway and making progress (new completion pics incoming soon!), I have also picked up a few tangent projects along the way. They are all prepared and primed for painting. I will post all the WIPs and finished pics in this single thread for the sake of simplicity.

Here are some random pieces in no particular order.

26 Nov 13 - Imperial City sprues looking all daunting
 

17 Nov 13 - Custom Red Scorpions capt: Salvaged Sicarius alternate model had it's claws cut off :wild: so I drilled out his head, cleaned up claws and drilled into them adding magnets for future "possibilities", added RS brass bits overtop filed markings, and a new backpack. Recently assembled and primed black. wildcard model.



Week of 26 Nov 13 - Predator fix-up and magnet work: This pred came to me as part of a SW lot I bought. Wasn't assembled too well and everything was superglued in place, lots of glue spillover everywhere. Simple green bath 1 day, broke everything off with some damage, brown stuff quick fixes and dremel sand down, drilled w/ dremel and manual, magnets, and voila! Not amazing salvage work, but that'll do. Uneven spots and glue spillover will be painted with new corroded metal citadel pot. Turrent hinge took some creativity. The chassis crossbeam was easy enough, but had to brown stuff around the magnet. It looks odd, but it works and I may weave electrical wires all inside the opening later. On the actual turret I stumbled into a solution. I popped off the superglue container inner cap lining, trimmed it, SG'd a magnet onto it and squeezed it into the turrent opening. It's wider than any of the holes so it floats. Works perfectly to keep the turret in place while I don't need to worry about the chassis magnet height/alignment.








Stay tuned. Many more pics soon!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah a fellow second hand buyer. I feel your pain re the superglue, why some people feel the need to drown their minis in it I will never know. You've done a nice job on the pred, vehicles in particular I've found can be difficult to save sometimes. One thing I would always recommend doing when dealing with putty and flat surfaces is running a file over them once the putty has dried, often it really is amazing the difference.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And you, young Necktie; we shall watch your career with great interest.....


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

lol just you wait I'm posting some goodness later today. :clapping:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting conversion there, I'll definitely be monitoring this thread. opcorn:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

I look forward to c&cs. So here's some new stuff from the past 2 hours. 

30 Nov 13 - Kaldor Draigo conversion: A year ago I stumbled across a surplus FW Moloc (Minotaurs) mini and bought it with every intention of proxying it as Draigo. The goal was to connect the theme to my GK captains (still need to take lightbox pics) who all have spartan helms. Also, Moloc is a badass fig. Anyway, instead of just using Draigo arms I got brave this afternoon and gutted the poor bastard. I will use the Moloc legs on an inquisitor model...I have an upper body that may become Darkhammer. Anyway, I am by no means a sculptor, but hopefully after the epoxy dries a thorough dremeling will smooth out the cape and armor abs. Then I will rebuild the belt and magnetize. Also plan on doing a magnet two-stage base where a massive scenery platform can be removed during gameplay. Sidenote: kitbashed paladins pre-primer pictures coming today or tomorrow. *Sorry about the flash it doesn't work well with glossy or metallics, but last pic has flash removed. Final product will get lightbox treatment.* Enjoy!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the rebuild! I do love that Moloc mini, most looking forward to working on mine.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Another addition to the pot. On fire right now! lol

30 Nov 13 - Inquisitor Emil Darkhammer: In one of those magical hobby moments of unintentional harmony, the chopping of Moloc and his leftover legs gave purpose to my unspecified inquisitor body...which put me onto Emil Darkhammer (one of the few inquisitors with concept art). The harmony part comes in when I found an Inquis "I" back ornament (GK), a psyber eagle (Coteaz), and a scope (storm) bolter (Deathwing). Back deco and arms magnetized. Still need to add a few bits and file down the cape so it ramps into the armor, but the meat is there and I'm really happy with the similarities.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That is some tasty re-sculpting tight there! :shok:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

That. Is. Awesome. The pose looks so unique I can't stand it haha Are you going to do something with the bull decorations on the legs to make them fit with the body better?


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

MOAR! :victory:

01 Dec 13 - Draigo complete: Did a quick piece by piece rebuild of the belt with bits and brown, magnetized and improvised. Bottom of cape has magnet for easy painting and base switching. I'm really happy with the result. Looks large and mean. Primed and washed version later today.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> That. Is. Awesome. The pose looks so unique I can't stand it haha Are you going to do something with the bull decorations on the legs to make them fit with the body better?


Thanks! The other leg is pretty standard Imperium/Inquis design. I've thought about the bull since I had the model (shaved the right shoulder pad), but I'm thinking I may do some light epoxy work and convert it into a demon skull. The elongated snout works quite well as a demon face. We'll see what ends up happening. I'm still planning on adding a sheathed powersword (somewhere!) and a bunch of embellishments. I also need a sweet overthetop left shoulder (see the concept art). It will pretty much anchor the final concept. Suggestions welcome...even from CSM catalogue.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

CubanNecktie said:


> Thanks! The other leg is pretty standard Imperium/Inquis design. I've thought about the bull since I had the model (shaved the right shoulder pad), but I'm thinking I do some light epoxy work and convert it into a demon skull. The elongated snout works quite well as a demon face. We'll see what ends up happening. I'm still planning on adding a sheathed powersword (somewhere!) and a bunch of embellishments. I also need a sweet overthetop left shoulder (see the concept art). It will pretty much anchor the final concept. Suggestions welcome...even from CSM catalogue.


The demon idea sounds like it would be great for the leg. As for the shoulderpad, maybe the horned skull from the Chaos Terminators box would work?


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Good call. That's exactly what I mean. Maybe one of the EC heresy shoulders as a base with some really intricate monastic bit added on top:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Also a good option. Whatever you chose I'm sure you can pull it off haha


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

well at least one of us is confident lol. alright off to the dreaded task of taking a dremel to a pewter coteaz's head nub to make a hole. blarg. will post conversion of this GK generic Champion primed along with Draigo and a whole gang of Termie/Pallies. so close to finishing the grind work I can taste it.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice conversions


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Sick of me yet? :suicide: This weekend is the only one conversion heavy. I like to batch everything out and I'm very close to finishing the build/customize cycle. I have 3 weeks to go until Xmas break and my plan is to have everything primed and ready for painting so I can focus only on that. Alright...

01 Dec 13 - GK Brotherhood Champion: Coteaz body convert with lots of random pieces and a bit of brown work. No magnets. Custom spartan head to match Crowe (will be pictured later). I like how the bulky Coteaz armour has a gladiatorial feel to it, which matches the champion idea well. I said it'd be pictured primed, but I need to wait for it to dry and cure a bit first. Almost out of Army Painter Plate and I need to maximize the last bit on a lot of kit. Thanks for looking.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright. Last bossman of the night.

01 Dec 30 - Justicar Thawn: Kitbash using GK and Deathwing kits. Torso is different than GK terms to indicate special nature. Same for weapon. No SB, but that was an aesthetic choice. I'll just say he has two single barrel bolters built under his wrists lol. Wing build explanation below. Always imagined Thawn with massive wings on account of fluff and I have to say he looks menacing. Can't wait to paint. Once I prime all of today's dudes I may do a GK HQ low-qual family portrait; seeing as Mordrak, Stern, etc. are painted. Long day almost done. For Titan! haha




This last one isn't really a model WIP shot, but just shows the construction. Very simply, I was gifted two salvaged pegasus wings, strangely clipped. I knifed off more at the seams so I could get to some clean plastic. Small piece of sprue drilled with a pilot hole and sheared at the ends to make sure ends were flat/clean. Plastic glued wings on so I had more dry time to adjust and clip them. They're not perfectly symmetrical, but few things are in nature so it's not a huge deal. I took a GK paladin back bit, filed down and fitted to sprue piece before gluing. After a few minutes of wing drying I plastic glued deco bit on and so forth. After about 15mins I fit tested on model and then applied lots of superglue around the joint, waited like 15s, then with a freshly ripped piece of paper towel I dipped into the corners where SGlue had built up. That's what I do to avoid losing details when superglue dries. Still some brown stuff work to be done to transition wings into the armor back, but still thinking about my approach. I know wings aren't organic, but not sure if ghostly/spectral or mechanic. Either way the hard part's done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Jesus you are a power house of conversions aren't you! Really like the Draigo conversion and I fully support the idea of the EC shoulder pads. I'm sorely tempted to use them myself on my Minos.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

tx jacobite im glad you think so. I dont have too many more to do. once I get onto expanding Immortal Reaper's red scorps I bought last year (lots planned!), I will be doing a simple build of a FW apothecary as the red scorp poison dude that was seconded to the Deathwatch. Then I will do a heavily customized Exorcist chaplain with the cobra staff also in his dwatch secondment. I'll be using the new plastic PA libby kit for him. Will prob proxy as inquisitors and do generic watch marines as acolytes or something. Timeline probably mid-Dec.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

I got the role wrong for the Exorcists guy, he was a libby. *Epistolary Sabazius* has great fluff and his staff's fluff is even better 










The red scorpions conversion will be for *Master Apothecary Kregor Thann*

Since I haven't seen any concept art I'm going to assume the older mark armor represents his age and the drip bottle in the back deco seem like legit poison droppers. Should be an easy job. RS right shoulder, DW left shoulder. Maybe some conversion on the arms. Model on the left...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

CubanNecktie said:


>


Dear sweet jebus! :shok:


Have a cookie mate :so_happy:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

hahaha thank you Tawa. I primed him last night, looks insane. I forgot the silver you see in that pic is leftover from my previous paint/prime. Looks spectacular now.

Funny sidenote, I decided to rush a black prime yesterday with a cold can and it exploded on me. I have dalmatian arms now. I just threw it in a box and let it do it's thing.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

CubanNecktie said:


> Funny sidenote, I decided to rush a black prime yesterday with a cold can and it exploded on me. I have dalmatian arms now. I just threw it in a box and let it do it's thing.


That's always fun.....


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

A simple group shot of my remaining GK HQ next to some finished ones.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

What a lovely family portrait haha Keep it up


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

hehe ya there's alot of firepower in that family. thanksgiving arguments can get pretty messy.

not pictured but finished: stern, mordrak, another generic grandmaster, etc. will be getting a new light tent setup this weekend which has built-in lights so actual shots of army to date will be coming very soon...including 47 PA troops, pretty excited to show em off.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

06 Dec 13 - Red Scorpions LSStorm: A long time plan finally well underway. Putting my money where my mouth is and making my cash-saver Land Speeder Storm rig. The plan was to magnetize the on-board scouts so I could not only use them on the vehicle model, but also transfer them to bases using magnets. The result will be some uniquely posed scouts that I can move around the battlefield. I will build the bases down the line and that's going to be a walk in the park.

*note: these models are not primed, they were salvaged and simple greened. never prime then magnetize if you can help it.

So here's the result of some planning and anxious drilling. Not the most careful drilling work I've had to do, but the most awkward by far as the LSS was already assembled. Few mishaps along the way, but nothing some emergency patching didn't fix. 

Mid-way through the 3.5h job. You can see my scientific aligning method...red pen hehehe

Look ma! No glue!


Speedbump...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good, I'll be interested to see if how they do the bases for them, I find some of those scouts can work very easily on bases without too much creative basing, I've used the kneeing guy as is for example.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Looking good, I'll be interested to see if how they do the bases for them, I find some of those scouts can work very easily on bases without too much creative basing, I've used the kneeing guy as is for example.


Ya that's going to be interesting. The beauty of the magnets is that if something doesn't work I can just toss it and start over. Don't know if I will do the driver however since his pose is too specific. Unless I can find a tinie tiny toilet to put him on. Or built a little arcade racing game to drop him into.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is pretty much the only things that would make the pilot work! Either that or he failed at falling off a wall and broke his tail bone.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Was just looking at random models and came across a FW helmet I never noticed before (on the right). This has got to be one of the most inspired helmet sculpts I've seen out of FW. Not only does it completely deviate from the standard Mark armor, but it has a clearly modern GK influence. I want to have this on every single red scorpion now!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

CubanNecktie said:


> May have to source this from the Russian Fed and self cast it a billion times.


You are of course just kidding about casting, aren't you?


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Tawa said:


> You are of course just kidding about casting, aren't you?


for right now yes. way too much on my plate. for later, oh no good sir. I plan to do it all at some point: casting, sculpting, competition level painting, full electrical grid for my imperial city (maybe using this fine tech, somehow: Circuit Scribe)...

If it can/has been done, I will attempt it.  In it for the long haul.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You do hope you realise that discussing the making casting replicas of GW models is a violation of their IP and as such would land us and you in a bit of hot water with GW legal, as described in the Forum Rules. It would probably be a good idea to edit your post to remove mention of it.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Ya for sure my future casting plans are in no way about cookie cutting GW stuff. I am well aware of their IP controls. Was just talking out of my arse. Rather it will be for mass making modular homemade terrain like walls and such. I didn't get why Tawa's text was red. My bad...still a cool helm concept...was my point :victory:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Slowly chopping down my master ToDo list. Here's an unexpected completion. Visit my new blog for the tutorial:  Studio Hobby Thumbs . Video tut coming soon.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks pretty neat! :so_happy:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello again heretics! Beyond being a minor plug for the new blog (now up and running), I wrote part 1 of a editorial/tutorial article, which builds up to the release of my GK army shots to date (this weekend).

Studio Hobby Thumbs: EdiTutorial: A look back at the past year - Part 1

Nothing mind-bending for you pros, but hopefully a nice read. I'm thinking once my photos catch up to my work I will still post new pics, but will leave descriptions to the blog. This way I can focus on discussions on the various forums.










Sidenote: Picked up 18 of the new recycled-rubber/plastic casts from Reaper's Bones: Chronoscope. Beautiful models which will serve nicely as warband henchmen & 2 acolyte units themed as Adeptus Arbites, a long-time wish of mine. Team Terra Space Police! Pics after priming.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Here comes the blitz as I catch my photos up to the current state of all my armies. Let's begin with the Inquisition. Don't ask me why. The Inquisition will ask the questions here! 

*Click on the title above each picture set to jump to the Studio Hobby Thumbs blog for more pics and details!*

The Ordo Malleus


The Ordo Xenos


The Ordo Hereticus
 

Various Inquisitorial Warbands














Next up, Space Wolves.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Space Wolves have been lost in a Warp storm. Poor pups.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

I will be posting some showcase pics of Immortal Reaper's Red Scorpions (with links to his Plog) tomorrow. This will be the baseline to my expansion of his army after buying it in 2012. These are the models I have in the queue for that project. Most have been salvaged and will be painted as close to his theme/technique as I can. Enjoy!

Red Scorp Captains




Land Speeder Storm & RS Scouts





Salvaged Land Speeder Squadron






Last WIP post coming up next...Grey Knights!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Another small milestone down with the posting of a billion pictures. Trust me it will all make sense in the long run. Setting the foundation for easy updating and progress histories on the blog.

So WIPs for the Inquisition, Space Wolves, Red Scorps and now Grey Knights are current. All that's left is another push tomorrow on finished models and I'm back on track.

Kaldor Draigo


GK Brotherhood Champion


Castellan Crowe


Temple Assassins


GK Techmarine and Servitors


Justicar Thawn


GK Terminator/Paladins




That's all for now folks! Thanks for looking.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Bada-bing! Reaper's Scorpions. Fresh shots. Jump over to the blog for alternate angles and all that good stuff. Finally caught up with my inventory. End of an era!

The Fightin' Fourth






























Last but not least my Sons of Titan GK force.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Bada-boom! The Grey Knights have landed. An ongoing army build but these boys are finished.

EDIT: GK pictures have been retaken as I've noticed they were a botch compared to the Scorpions. Much better now. Also, just for the record the blood effects look a bit flat, but IRL it's just a coat of Tamiya Clear Red, which is a clear glossy red acrylic which looks awesome in person. Same goes for the force weapons: undercoat Mordian, hashed over in Tamiya Metallic Blue, finally two stage splotch waves of Tamiya Clear Blue. It catches the light well.

The Sons of Titan
































Thanks all for looking. C&Cs welcome.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Just a quick update. I've retaken the GK shots because, looking over them today, I realized I was on the wrong end of a two day photo spree and I phoned it in. Now with fewer shots, better lighting, cleaner composition...you name it!

I will be explaining this in the blog later, but I get that grey GKs on grey city bases kind of goes against picking contrasting base colours to pop the models. I'm sure they would stand out more. This was all considered long before the build. The reason I made them this way is because a city environment has always been my preferred aesthetic for my home table...hence my Zuzzy mat (see blog for tutorial). And the GKs being my main force, it only seems appropriate they match my table.  For better or worse, lots of moving parts in this plan of mine.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like how you have given each squad something slightly different about them, the HE halberds in particular look really good.

I know what you mean about the basing. I've gone with a really dark urban basing for my Minos, doesn't fit the "rules" but I can't stand green bases. All my minis regardless of army are either on urban rubble or have snow on the bases or a mixture of both. Just how I roll.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I really like how you have given each squad something slightly different about them, the HE halberds in particular look really good.
> 
> I know what you mean about the basing. I've gone with a really dark urban basing for my Minos, doesn't fit the "rules" but I can't stand green bases. All my minis regardless of army are either on urban rubble or have snow on the bases or a mixture of both. Just how I roll.


I'm totally with you Jacobite. I think green flocking (while it does work sometimes) just looks better on fantasy models...or Eldar/Tau hehe.

I like dry or even scorched grass. I also ordered some black ivy vines from Black Knight Games in Hamilton (Canada). Hasn't arrived yet, but the plan is to wrap this around/up some buildings and use it in the basing of my Vindicare Assassin so he looks proper evil when he's up there sniping.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I have taken to basing in a similar manner. I have always disliked the green base that GW was known for. Im looking forward to seeing what you do with all of these.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving those Rhino's! :so_happy:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mind bogglingly awesome work there! The photos don't quite show off the cowled heads on some of the Grey Knights, but the cloth looks as though it would be amazing in real life!

Glad to see I'm not the only one who decided to go for a corinthian look to some of my Grey Knights, or mix up the official grey knight back with regular space marine ones. It looks good still on your painted ones, which is a relief!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Mind bogglingly awesome work there! The photos don't quite show off the cowled heads on some of the Grey Knights, but the cloth looks as though it would be amazing in real life!
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only one who decided to go for a corinthian look to some of my Grey Knights, or mix up the official grey knight back with regular space marine ones. It looks good still on your painted ones, which is a relief!


 
Ya thanks for the comments man. I think I shoved this link somewhere in the blog, but I'll try to find it...yep here it is: Michael Knightley's Grey Knights

that gk kitbash inspired me to strip my 40-odd models, buy a bunch of kits and bash em. he did a pro job on those. thats what I love about the hobby. inspiration begets inspiration. it is a very pure artform...and I stick by it. the amount of technique you can develop makes this an artform in my books.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys...got a new tutorial/terrain build in progress on the blog. Apart from being my first scratch build of terrain it includes many other firsts. Will expand the blog post as I go along. Here are some pics to puzzle the mind.

Also, any advice on painting/sealing plaster would be welcome. Currently I have one layer of plaster cloth drying nicely. Will post finished terrain pics here after the project's end. C&Cs?

Photo Tutorial: Scratch building hostile forest terrain (In Progess)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Could possibly do with a light sand and maybe a liquid GS'ing to remove the porous texture on the PoP, are you just using bandages or the liquid stuff?


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Could possibly do with a light sand and maybe a liquid GS'ing to remove the porous texture on the PoP, are you just using bandages or the liquid stuff?


I'm using bandages (plaster cloth) as layer one on everything. the trees are getting like 10 feet of wiring for branches then another layer of plaster. the ground is getting various texture elements (sand, flax seeds, etc.)...then priming, then a strategic layer of 2 kinds of florist moss. various levels of painting in between all that. 

the porousness of the plaster is one thing that worries me. I've been thinking about a matte varnish aerosol spray over the cast to seal it. do you know if coloured spray can primer will stick over sprayed varnish?

--

Actually here's one more for you to see the context. I just had a fantastic idea for using flax seed to great effect while at the same time minimizing my workload.

Photo Tutorial: Scratch building hostile forest terrain (In Progess)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure about the varnish thing, I have painted over varnish before but that's just genuarlly touch ups not using it as effectively a primer. The porus nature could do two things: A) give you an uneven and kind of pockmarket texture (hence the liquid GS comment which will also seal it or B: suck up the paint. Another way of sealing it could be a couple of layers of watered down PVA glue. However if you are covering with sand and texture elements the glueing process for them should seal it. Do a test on one and see how it goes.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

will do thanks jacobite. I think I will use all those techniques. should be done all the plaster work tonight and I'll do all the surface finishing tomorrow. I have about a billion ideas to incorporate into this piece. can't wait to get it primed.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

howdy! few developments and mini project announcements.

I've launched an instagram account (http://instagram.com/studiohobbythumbs) so you can follow my progress "as it happens". If you have instagram, follow me and drop me a line since I'd like to follow other plogs as well.

I will start putting this to use today as I improvise build my fresh off sprue 40K Imperial City:









more action for the next few days: 3 conversion deathwatch squads. will post finished items here for C&Cs and progress on the blog.








cheers!
CubanNecktie


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Moar! 3 day push done and I have built and primed a sweet Imperial City terrain box (2x size of Imperial Sector).

Still need to actually paint detail them, but even at this stage I think they look phenomenal. Big milestone. Progress on blog & Instagram. Enjoy!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good so far, that scenery has always looked really good to me. Keep it up! :good:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lots of lovely stuff going on here, great work :victory: I am already immensely jealous of your scenery.

Interesting to see the repaer mini in with your inquisition. I got some warmachine stuff to go with my retinue and was looking at reaper as well, but was worried it was too tall. Glad to see they fit fine.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Varakir said:


> Lots of lovely stuff going on here, great work :victory: I am already immensely jealous of your scenery.
> 
> Interesting to see the repaer mini in with your inquisition. I got some warmachine stuff to go with my retinue and was looking at reaper as well, but was worried it was too tall. Glad to see they fit fine.


this week I will post some primed Reaper Bones Chronoscope guards that actually look like Adeptus Arbites (Imperium Law Enforcement) enforces... you can see them in the tyranid shots, but I'll take proper lighbox pictures soon.

thanks for the comments. keep checking in. 40 model Deathwatch trashbash coming soon (kitbash of old, salvaged and misc marine bits).


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys! Been crazy busy working on the hobby since my last post here. It's been all grind work to lead into an impending paint marathon (Instagram: studiohobbythumbs).

I thought I'd share a tutorial article + product test challenge I put up on the blog: Studio Hobby Thumbs' ULTIMATE miniature stripping challenge! I'd rather share the link than version out a tutorial for the forums. Hope that's not an issue.

Anyway, have a look and share. Might be of some use to someone. Cheers!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, that terrain is awesome. Our recent Necromunda campaign would have been even better with this quality on the table.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks KF. im guessing you mean the imperial sector? It's pretty cool. once I detail it I think it will be great. I have a few concepts like graffiti detailing I've never seen anyone do.

I think terrain is my secret passion even though I like minis too. I may create custom modular terrain from plasticard and found objects and eventually get in casting kits of my builds. We'll see. long way ahead.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, I don't check in for a little bit and you pull out all the stops! Great stuff mate, and thanks for the link to that super inspiring Grey Knight collection!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, I don't check in for a little bit and you pull out all the stops! Great stuff mate, and thanks for the link to that super inspiring Grey Knight collection!


tx Iraquiel means alot. many more goodies in the coming weeks. the 3 grey knight dreadknights will be epic. progress on instagram but proper blog photos coming soon


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Almost 11 months from the day I began this sidelines terrain experiment I am happy to say it is complete. I'll let the pictures do the talking. Visit Studio Hobby Thumbs blog for the tutorial and my Instagram for the dailies. Enjoy!

*Stay tuned for several new posts, including new finished Red Scorpion units, as I bring my blog up to date.*


























































Thanks for looking. Visit the blog and Instagram! C&Qs welcome.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

This is my latest finished work (and first of this project) expanding Immortal Reaper's Red Scorpions shown above. I bought this army because it struck a chord with me...and still does. I studied it and worked to mimic the scheme and add a few twists without straying too far from the original spirit. All the speeders were salvages. One of the six is from the original purchased army. It was unfinished, by the original owner's own admission, so I brought it up to par.

For project history click here.










































Enjoy.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Last post for a while before I get back to the paint table. 

Here's some of my Grey Knights army muscle:
- 3 heavily customized Dreadknights 
- 3 Dreadnoughts
- A magnetized Stormraven
- A 9-in-1 all patterns Land Raider...my crowning conversion achievement so far (visit the blog for all 9 loadout pics)


























































Bye for now.


----------

